# Frozen screen and the reset does not work.



## Puzzled (Sep 15, 2012)

Dear All,

Greetings of the day!

My Kindle model is D00901. 80% of the screen is frozen (haunted by a pic of Virginia Woolf) and the remaining 20% is absolutely fine (this looks like footnotes ). I tried reset and it does not work-- for the "frozen part"--.

To add: My warranty period is over and i am not interested in getting it replaced. 

Kindly help me.


----------



## MalloryMoutinho (Aug 24, 2012)

I'm afraid I cannot actually give you good advice about your Kindle.

However, on my old Nooks, this would happen occasionally when the battery was really low...after a full charge it went away.

Probably not the reason, but I figured it was worth mentioning.


----------



## Puzzled (Sep 15, 2012)

_I'm afraid I cannot actually give you good advice about your Kindle.

However, on my old Nooks, this would happen occasionally when the battery was really low...after a full charge it went away.

Probably not the reason, but I figured it was worth mentioning._

I tried, but no luck! However, I thank you for kind reply.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Puzzled said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Greetings of the day!
> 
> ...


Puzzled,

that sounds like a cracked screen to me. The eInk cannot write to the whole screen because it's been disrupted by a crack, so it does a partial write. You should contact Kindle CS.

Amazon US customers inside the US: 1-866-321-8851, outside the US: 1-206-266-0927. Other customers, see here.

Even if it is out of warranty, Amazon has been known to offer a discount on a new Kindle. Let us know!

Betsy


----------

